# are you all rich or just have a lot of debt?



## mommajubilee (Jan 9, 2004)

this is not meant to be a snotty or judgemental question...but i've been seriously wondering how y'all afford to buy soooo many diapers/covers!? really, it just boils down to envy - i would love to go nuts on diapers, but we have *no* money and are trying to reduce our cc debt. so what's your secret? show me the way!









jen


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

We are not rich nor are we in debt over diapers!








We are middle class, and have cloth diapered two children. We have saved money by using cloth over disposables.
We buy some cloth diapers, try them out, then resell them to try something else.
We also often buy used diapers over new.
If you are using disposables with wipes, you are spending a minimum of $50 a month on them....that gives you a little leeway when using cloth, because they are reusable and hold thier retail value relatively well!


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

We're also trying to reduce cc debt, get by with just one income, etc. And I don't really buy too many diapers like some mamas here(Luckily, for some reason I'm so in love lately w/ the plain-cute look - pre-folds and just well-fitting plain covers).

But when I have splurged on dipes (& baby clothes), I always dreamily justify it by thinking, "his little baby body will be here such a short time!" and probably when all is said and done, admiring it and taking care of it will have been one of *the* great pleasures in my life. you know?


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

forgot to say mommajubilee, hi!

actually I was thinking of youout there in CV, because I was in Garland Park this morning (to fetch ds' hat that was lost - and then found -- when we were hiking there earlier this week w/ a Parents Place group.


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

No we aren't rich, and no we don't have any credit card debt. We are a one income family with a nice size house payment and car payment.

I don't cloth diaper to save money. Although I do end up saving money even with all that I buy (I checked the calculation page at Diaper Pin







)

I figured out what I might pay for disposable diapers and wipes and feel fine about spending that on cloth....actually even more since there is a return on cloth.

I have all sorts of justifications for why it's ok to spend money on cloth.

But it really is all about choices. Cloth is sortof a hobby of mine for the time being (and has been from time to time over the years - I have older children as well). And while I may have lots and lots of cloth and wool...it's not a matter of not being able to do something else because we bought some diapers or a cover. I wouldn't do that.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

We're not rich--it's just my only pleasure spending.... I quite splurging on clothes and Victoria's secret and such for myself ages ago, when it lost it's luster (uh, during pregnancy?), and this has become my aesthetic fix!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Well we are VERY far from rich (lower middle class if that) we survive on one income (DH's) and I work basically to support my hobbies and for any type of spending money (including new clothes,shoes or things needed by the kids) I would say my diapers are a hobby, luckily Joe is #3 boy so we don't have to buy him much at all otherwise in line of clothes/shoes/jackets and stuff as he has more hand-me-downs then he could ever wear, so I use the money that would be used for that for diapers! Not to mention I also have done a LOT of trades to get a good chunk of my mega stash.

As for CC debt, we have less than $400 on CC's and we tend to pay those off as often as we can.







We also were paying $20 or more a week on diapers before using cloth, so if I were to take that and spend it on cloth diapers well that would be spending more than I do now!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

We aren't rich at all. I treated myself with part of the income tax return this year and now I am selling and buying and trading. But the money is mostly gone so I will be done buying soon and waiting until tax time next year.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

I consider cloth diapering my hobby. I don't do it to save money, as I don't think what I use saves money at all. I am lucky enough to buy what I want when I want it.. We have no debt at all. We use cash to buy everything, including our house. We live by the motto that if we can't pay for it, then we don't buy it. If I was ever in debt, from CDing or anything else, I would stop buying.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Lordy!
You guys are SOOOOOO responsible. I feel like an idiot.
We aren't rich & have LOTS of CC debt thanks to me








I mean LOTS.
My DH is self emplyed & we homeschool & we live in an affluent area becasue this is where we grew up & family is. ALl that adds up to BIG expenses each month & I WAY overspend for diapers & clothes for the kids.
It is something I feel bad about


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Far from rich... I've been selling stuff that we no longer use on ebay to feed my new hobby! LMAO, I have my paypal account that I keep my DH out of, and he doesn't know how much money I have made selling stuff or spent for that matter on diapering stuffI love this!


----------



## erin978 (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't spend all that much on diapers. If I could, I would! But dh gives me a pretty hard time if I spend much on them. I have been selling some of my stuff lately and using the paypal for new diapers. I think I've probably only spent about $300 so far, and that's not so bad.


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

Debt ... up to my eyeballs ... though it's student loans and not irrational spending (I wish it were ...I might have some nice stuff LOL)


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

We are probably lower to mid - middle class now (since im not working and DH took a job earning 1/2 of his previous job). I am very thrifty, I rarely buy brand new diapers, but occasionally I will have a little shopping binge.







I figure I am still saving money over disposables. I also buy 99% off mine and DS's clothing from Thrifts or Consignment shops. I even did that when we were in the 6 figure range ( when DH had the higher paying job, and I was working). I am just a bargain hunter by nature, and thats my hobby.. be it bedroom furniture or diapers.







:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Don't buy it for a minute, some of the women at MDC are very comfortable. Others, cc users, bargain hunters, secondhanders, etc.

ITA however, that using cloth saves a bundle, and if I had a washing machine, I'd have been right here with you all! I just stuck to plain, white pro wraps and a diaper service.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Very far from rich! Infact, I get $50 a month to spend on the baby. I buy usually one cover or a diaper and some clothes from the thrift store!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

We are not rich, we have a credit card with no balance on it and live on 1 income. I manage money very well and have enough to buy nice diapers and nice clothes for Sophie. I make it a point to buy Baby Lulu over say Geranimals because they have resale value and hold up better. Same goes for more expensive, well made, well known wahm diapers.


----------



## thefeasetree (Mar 9, 2003)

okay--I think the OP is really talking to me! :LOL I spend far too much on diapers. We are a 1 income family. I do not put $ on cc, and I often sell diapers and other things to gain paypal. But I don't have to do that. I try to be frugal. We do throw a ton into debt incurred over 5 years ago and we have both our student loans and law school loans to pay off. dh drives a 10 year old car. We didn't use to have expendable income, but we truly do now (dh has received 3 raises in the past 18 months!!) So, whereas I doubt anyone here is going to admit that they are "rich," there might be some like me whose dh's earn an income which might equal a middle class 2-income family. I am very blessed and know it could flip on us at any time.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Ok.....now I am gonna hide under the chair







:
Where all all the ladies who have 2 page lists of all the fluff they are expecting?? Where are all the mamas who buy a rainbow of FUZ??
EEEKS! Am I the only overspender???


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Don't worry Stacey , I am right there with you.Make room under the chair for me.I just didn't feel like responding to this thread at first because it seemed a bit rude to me.

Also I was not sure how to take this:

Quote:

Don't buy it for a minute, some of the women at MDC are very comfortable.
Is that a joke or an insult? I am confused


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Yeah, I didn't get that comment either...

Anyway, I'm with you Stacey, I over spend like crazy! We have debt but it's not diaper related and we pay it off every year. Dh is a financial analyst and we do well, I'm very lucky that we can afford for me to stay home, apprentice, and spend freely. Still, I spend way too much, LOL.


----------



## mommajubilee (Jan 9, 2004)

Quote:

Where all all the ladies who have 2 page lists of all the fluff they are expecting?? Where are all the mamas who buy a rainbow of FUZ??
:LOL This is the kind of diaper craze I was referring to! I've read so many posts about people expecting like 7 packages in one week, and i just wonder, *wow* how do they do it?
again, i'm not judging...just jealous.







we're expecting baby #2 and i could have gone nuts! i didn't have anything left over from ds (we used a diaper service) except some med FB, so i had to buy all new stuff. if both our cars had not died in the span of two months, i probably would have.









i wanted to clarify too, that we *do* CD. i kinda got the impression from some of the other responses that they thought we used sposies because we couldn't afford cloth. no way! i know it's much cheaper to CD!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

It is sort of a strange assumption that b/c one might spend money on diapers that their income is/isn't at a certain level. We don't know what else the mama might be (or not be) spending money on.

I never have to buy clothes for my children b/c my circle of family and friends always passes down clothes. Heck, I'm sitting on 10-12yo sized clothes for a petite 8yo. A BIL gives me money to the Gap every Xmas to buy church/nicer clothes for the kids (its a very generous amount-- and I stretch it by buying off season, etc to get sales!!).

Anyway, I also shop for myself at Goodwill if I need anything. My maternity clothes are all just oversized clothes from GW. (Thankfully my job doesn't demand professional-styled clothes!)

Our cars are always paid in cash, maintained by dh and we drive them til they die their 200K mile deaths (well, if we're lucky enough to get them that far!).

We live on one-income and my children want for nothing. Are we rich? Thats a strange question. By most standards, no. Do we live better than many who make 4x my income (dh is SAHD)? Yeah, we probably do. Why? Because we don't spend much money.

That said, I have fallen in love with diapers. How long will it last? I don't know. I set a limit for myself and I've stuck to it. I'm exploring a variety of diapers/covers so that i can make my own.

My heroes are the women who are making their own amazing products and re-cycling and doing it with little money put into it. But I definitely enjoy hearing about all the amazing diaper stashes of those who enjoy buying. I don't begrudge anyone their stash. I'd be disappointed (even tho its none of my business) if they were spending the money on illegal drugs. But to make beautiful cloth diapers part of their child's wardrobe-- I think its pretty neat. And b/c of their experiences, I'm able to learn so much more.

So, if you're one of those spending the money... I thank you for sharing! And if you're one of the make-your-own...I thank you for sharing too!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

stacey31, don't feel bad. We have quite a bit of cc debt from our first year of marriage. I guess it would have been the responsible thing to spend this money I recently spent on diapers on paying off that debt. I do feel bad in waves, but at least I spent it well. lol The diapers are my hobby and give me some sanity in my crazy SAHM life. So sue me. :LOL


----------



## mommajubilee (Jan 9, 2004)

Quote:

I just didn't feel like responding to this thread at first because it seemed a bit rude to me.
i'm really sorry if i came across as being rude...it was honestly just supposed to be a fun question, not an attack on anyone's spending choices or their income level. i see people joking all the time about how much they spend on CD and how they really need to stop and seek therapy :LOL , etc. etc. The spirit and intention behind my question was light-hearted, but i truly do apologize if it offended anyone.


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

Mommajubilee,
I didn't mean to insinuate that you didn't CD, I was just trying to point out that even the people who spend a lot on cloth diapers are probably still either even or ahead of disposable diaper users because they have something that will re-sell for a nice return.


----------



## mommajubilee (Jan 9, 2004)

oh, i agree about being ahead of sposie users!

i'm sad that i made people feel defensive or hurt by their cd choices. i didn't mean for it to be such a weighty conversation. it's why i don't post more often...i don't thing i'm very good at relating my "tone" in a typed format. again, apologies for offending or making anyone feel attacked for doing something as great as CDing!! and supporting wahms.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I think we're defensive because we *know* we have a problem.

:LOL


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

LOL i feel the same way too too often.
Don't feel badly! :LOL

Quote:

i don't thing i'm very good at relating my "tone" in a typed format.


----------



## lillian (Dec 13, 2003)

ok, i'll say it. yes, i am rich. but i probably spend less on CD's then most on this board. haha!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I think it's a great question! Cding is one thing that I believe is worth every penny we spend! It's what is best for our babies!









We are comfortable, but not rich by any means! DH has received 2 promotions this past year and works his tail off. He's happy to see that his hard earned money is spent to give our daughters the best in life.

I don't buy anything that I think is overpriced. I love to admire the hyena-level diapers, but know that what we have works great and that's what we stick to (although, some of our dipes are sought after, just not like Fuz :LOL). I do spend quite a bit on diapers, but am probably still saving over sposies. Also, I do a lot of trading and selling and that's where I get my money to spend on new stuff.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

We're just plain old rich LOL:LOL
Seriously though...we don't have any debt except our house and car, and dh makes a fair amount of money.....that said, I don't have a huge stash, and never did, I"m too cheap....I had one fuz bomb and fuz fitted, 2 RB's that I had custom made, a ton of FMBG that I traded for, one cushie tushie soaker, and one mosaic moon, (and later traded for 2 more RB's) That's it, that's all I had....and some flannel fitteds my mom made dd 2 years or so ago...I donated those recently :LOL


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

we don't have tons of money either... We exist on one income, and I do occasional secretarial work for my dh in order to support my habit-lol







He pays me for however many hours I work, and he even goes out to get me my money orders---I think I love him!! Dh is sweet, but sometimes I have to convince him about WHY I NEED this cover or diaper for our cub. I don't get to get huge orders, just the occasional fix:LOL If I worked a real job, boy would my ds have his bottom in the best!! But, I kinda like the simple diaper approach- pf's and a good cover still does it for me.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 2much2luv_
*I think we're defensive because we *know* we have a problem.
:LOL*
You said it Mama!!!


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Not rich at all and don't have any diaper related debt here....before we switched to cloth diapers and wipes (almost a year ago) we were spending between $100-$200/month on disposables, so I don't feel bad about spending that same $$ on cloth (especially since I can resale them when we are done).
-Becky


----------



## Sasha_girl (Feb 19, 2003)

We're a one-income family, and I rarely have money to throw around. I *do* have a fairly long list of things I'm waiting for in the mail right now because I found some good deals at the Trading Post and Holden happens to be outgrowing all of his size small diapers.

Buying pretty cloth diapers is a hobby of mine and since it benefits my sons there is an extra benefit. DD gets a ton of clothes from older cousins (nice stuff, too), I can outfit DS#1 at a consignment store for very little, and the baby can wear his hand-me-downs (although I'm a sucker for advocacy clothing). These savings I feel comfortable using on cd'ers.


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

we are not rich but we are very comfortable. that said, i used to buy stuff every week, until i realized i had too much, was spending too much time here, and obsessing over DIAPERS!!!!! i mean, i had to get a grip, so i did. i made a pact w/ myself not to buy anything for 30 days and i did it. i now only buy what i know i really love and need and no more. i do lots of trading too, but i don't really count that. i do spend money on my girls clothing, hanna, gymboree, baby gap, because i LOVE their clothes. we don't have cc debt, other than our termite treatment and bond LOL. we do have a mortgage, and school and car loans, but my dh gets paid well, so we can afford it.


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

To dispel a myth.. Im not rich! I am VERY far from it







We are a 1 income family right now but we don't have any debt except our car and house rent.
However, diapers and wool are the ONLY things I spurge on. I am the original scrooge and I shop where the bargains are, and so does DH.
This is not to say we don't have nice stuff.. Have you been to your local thrift store lately?? I just got 2 pair of Paul Harris jeans with the tags ( $63 jeans) for $4 a pair. My son is wearing brand new gymboree at $1.95 a shirt and $3 for pants.
Now, my diapers are worth a fortune, and the ones I decide not to save for the next baby I will resell when dd outgrows them and will probably buy MORE!
I DO have a problem when it comes to buying diapers, but its really my only splurges around here... and since I live like a hermet in the sticks, DH never says a word when he sees new dipes!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Nah, we aren't rich.... In fact, dh and I don't work, so we have no income at all.







We inheirited a large sum of money when a relative died, and made a deliberate decision to live off of that for the next few years so I could be home with the kids and dh could get more schooling. So DH goes to school full time, I stay at home with dd, we rent our house, we own our car, and we live pretty frugally. I do splurge on my daughter's clothes, though we also have some generous relatives who like to spoil the only girl in the family.









I finance my dd's diapers by selling her outgrown clothes on the TP and ebay. Since we buy better brands, they fetch a lot of $, and I can buy a lot of diapers!


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

I started out on a very very tight budget. We had 12 fuzzi bunz with 14 inserts as our entire diaper stash and cloth diapered full time on that until Cort was about 6 or 7 months old. I would have been happy with that but I tried wool and fell in love. Now we have over 40 diapers and its a stash to be proud of. You don't have to be rich to cloth diaper or to have nice things.







As a matter of fact I think its better to cloth diaper if you ARE poor. You save tons of money. People seem too caught up in the cost cause its $14 a diaper or whatever. Well at least its not $2000 on paper thats going to go in our landfills and ruin the earth.


----------



## sparklemum (Jan 19, 2004)

this is a great thread - you know, money is really the one taboo topic...we all have so much wrapped up around it emotionally...

there is a fabulous book that i recommend to everyone, irregardless of their financial situation - "your money or your life"

oh, and we aren't rich, we aren't poor - we are, however, frugal, which is not to be confused with cheap...my husband hoards money like nobody's business...

if i buy a new fuzzi bunz for ruby at $15 and sell it on ebay when she outgrows it for $12...

i always look for quality and resale value (in everything


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Well we don't even have a credit card! I got $150 of "family money" for ds' initial stash when he was 8 months old. Later, FIL gave us some money for ds and I used half of it to buy good diapers and the other half to buy things I needed for ds.

Now I am a pretty thrifty mama. I buy mostly used clothes for the family. I use coupons like you would not believe and have a ridiculously cheap food budget.

I am also resourceful. I have 2 small jobs that I do that usually earn me $20-45 a month, but has been $20 or less the past few months. I also do refunding that usually brings around $10-20 a month, sometimes more. I also have a regular part time WAH job that I was very, very, very lucky and fortunate to get. Anything extra that I want to buy, including diapers, all comes from this money.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

OMG I am the farthest thing from rich. Actually we fall well within the poverty lines! But fortunately my parents are awesome and we rent a house from them for dirt cheap, and they pay my car payment AND insurance! I also work one day a week for 3 hours and make about $150 a month from that, so I can spend it on diapers if I so choose. I also bought a lot of dipes with our tax return. And I sell stuff on ebay if I'm really desperate for diaper money. Our entire credit card debt is probably about $300. Actually that's our ENTIRE debt. I rarely buy diapers out of our bank account with the money that DH makes. So you can be poor and still have some kick a$$ dipes!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I was going to say that we're rich because no one was saying it but then a few did! :LOL

We're not rich either and I wouldn't call us comfortable. We are a two income family although I'm a SAHM (but will be going back to work part time in May but won't need child care.. so that will make me a WAHM! ROFL! ... sorry, waay off topic!).

My husband makes an average wage for this area and I make less than him. Our bills are nice and low. We moved (when I was 8 months pregnant) from a comfortable large house under which we were struggling to a small but well layed out apartment that is half the cost of the house. We only have one car and therefore one insurance payment (we've done that for years). We have no credit cards and no credit card debt. My only outstanding debt at this point is $100 I still owe from giving birth! lol We worked hard to allow us to live on Dan's income alone if necessary so we will never feel the pressure that comes with needing two incomes to make ends meet and one of us will always be able to stay home with Nathan or future children. Cloth diapers will help assure us that security.

So, we don't make a ton but we spend even less. I spend a lot of our free money on diapers (A LOT) but not all of it. I do shop thrift/consignment stores for Nathan's clothes but since this is the first grandbaby for all sides of the family he's well taken care of by the grandparents.

Bottom line, I overspend and should be saving more but I don't and I enjoy our diapers.. they make me so happy!









Oh and I wasn't put off by the question or any answers here! I enjoyed reading this thread!


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

ITA with Jenn, it's an interesting thread, and even more interesting to read about the backgrounds of some of the mamas we KNOW for a fact have huge expensive stashes... like Jenn and Mich! :LOL (all totally in fun ok)

I have a reasonable-sized stash (about 55+ dipes & prefolds not including covers etc.) with a number of hyena brands, and I fund my habit completely through my own income. DH and I both work outside of home, and we need both incomes because his takes care of the house and car loans, we both chip in to groceries, and I take care of all DS' needs from my paycheck.

We are not close to rich (but I recognise that's all relative anyway); I would describe us as solidly middle-class. I've a marketing job with multinational company that pays me a decent salary and before Owen came along it allowed me to indulge in nice clothes and shoes etc. (although I have never been into expensive designer brands so while I loved shopping it stayed reasonable). We have credit cards as a convenience only and never roll over payments.

Since Owen, like Angelica (butterflymom the former careerwoman) I've lost a lot of interest in shopping for myself except for necessities (and anyway, after the better part of a year in PG clothes by the time I got back to work most of my old stuff felt new again!) so I rationalise my diaper addiction by telling myself I'm still spending less than I used to on clothes and shoes. And for a fact I have less time to shop now - I spend all my spare time with Owen, and he HATES sitting in a stroller watching me shop, so online shopping is all there is these days. And, the pleasure of a hyena dipe lasts a lot longer than a new suit or pair of shoes; you get to pull it out to use a lot more often too.

Also before Owen came along we used to go for a nice holiday once a year, but since DH doesn't want to travel far or long with him at this age, we now only do short trips nearby.

Finally, I don't really spend a lot on clothes or shoes for Owen - I get a fair number of pieces as gifts, and because we don't really go out a lot (on weekends we like to chill out at home, at the pool or in the park) he doesn't get much opportunity to get dressed in cute duds anyway.

So all in all, diapering is the only indulgence I am spending on lately, that's my excuse! DH has never cared what I spend my own money on, but I'm sure he thinks it's weird that I'm constantly trawling through diaper sites and on this forum talking diapering... though he's never said a word!!!









Oh man, this was long, sorry for rambling... I'm sure I could've said all this in much fewer words :LOL


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

that I spent too much money on diapers.

Not rich here.


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

We're middle class. We have a ton of debt but none of that is from diapers. Quite honestly we havn't even used our cc in years. It's all from our first year of marriage when DH was in college and I was working and getting paid peanuts. Other than the cc bills we only have our house payment.

I do spend alot on diapers. It usually comes from the extra money I probably should be sending to the CC or alittle from our savings here and there. But lately I've been thinking it's probably time to cut back alittle on the diaper spending. I have plenty of diapers and it would be nice to get the debt payed off.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

I buy too many too. We have bad CC debt but none of it is diapers......its all from 5 years ago.....anyhoo....its in a pay off program from my grandpa so its managable until we sell our house and pay it off.

Diapers (okay, and frappaccinos too!) are my one splurge.......I never ever buy myself clothes/shoes/expensive makeup or anything......I dont even like that kind of stuff. Ds clothes are usually gifts from grandparents, etc etc etc......plus I sell off alot of stuff in order to buy more. What can I say, I dont smoke, dont drink, dont do drugs......this is one addiction I'll allow! :LOL

Even if cd's had no return (and they do! Resale is great!) I would still do it.......its worth Jevin's health and the earth's "health" too! LOL

Plus buying from a wahm makes me happy......its my goal to hit each and every one! LOL Then I can help them with their addiction too! AHAHAHAHAHAHA.......just teasin of course.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

No six figures here, but we're comfortable. I admit I spend too much on kid stuff: diapers, clothes, diaper bags, slings ... but I'm planning on recouping most of my $$.

I work 2x a week opposite DH's schedule so there's a little $$ to play with. We pay our credit card off every month, no car payments (my vehicle is almost 10 yrs. old), and we were fortunate to buy our home in '93 before the prices went through the roof.

I go a little overboard during the end of the year sales on children's clothes, but I figure I'm saving money by buying ahead for next year :LOL


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

We have an 'average' income (actually would be 'tiny' in a lot of places, but cost of living is looooow here), and a LOT of debt that very little of is diaper related. This is something we have been discussing how to get out of.

I never use the cc to buy diapers, ever; my head would be on a plate if dh found out i did that







. I do have a small pt job that dh lets me use most of the earnings from to do whatever i want with, so i have fun buying diapers with that. I have funded the majority of purchases in recent months with paypal that i have gotten for selling off clothing, other diapers, other items. We have a big yard sale coming up next month, and i'm sure he will let me keep some of the money for diapers, which i hope i can make myself invest in a newborn stash, as we are ttc (dd will probably be potty learning by summer, so i should NOT be getting anything else for HER







: ).


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I consider my self rich, but not in a "worldly" way.

I have a loving and devoted husband who works incredibly hard and I adore him.

I have seven wonderful children. True blessings from the Lord.

I have a house to live in-one that keeps me safe and dry.

I have food in the cabinets and freezers stocked up. Nobody goes to bed hungry.

Running water, inside plumbing and hot showers--need I say more?

We may not have lots of $ and things, but we have everything that we need.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

This is such an interesting thread. It is really wonderful to see people from all different walks of life coming together to participate in something that helps both the earth and our children.

I hate the assumption that people make that CDing is only for people who have no money. I am also so tired of explaining it. I mean, I like showing off the gorgeous stuff that I have, but people are always stuck on one thing, "why would a person like you CD"? We are wealthy. I consider ourselves to be very fortunate to be where we are. I just wish people could move on from considering diapering a relevant class issue.


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

Well, I feel compelled to put in my 2 cents worth here, even though ds hasn't worn a diaper in 2 weeks







I am FAR FAR FAR from rich (or even comfortable), I am a single mama, I am a wahm, but also HAVE to have an outside job teaching college at night-but that only pays the rent and car payment, so my wahm income buys the food and anything else that might be purchased. I spent way too much on diapers with my income tax return, and then regretted it because I still have tons of bills which need paid (and then ds potty learned). I have become quite good at "robbing Peter to pay Paul" and have interesting methods of paying off credit card debt just so I can use it to pay the other bills and buy gas. I would probably be okay, if only the college I taught for paid on a regular schedule-instead they pay monthy March through May, June and July and October through Dec. I can tell you it is no fun going 3 months without a paycheck-especially at Christmastime!
At least now my diaper buying is over, so I guess I will save money that I would have spent on cute dipes (money I don't have).
Shan


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 15yrsbetweenboys_
*
At least now my diaper buying is over, so I guess I will save money that I would have spent on cute dipes (money I don't have).
Shan*
hehehe... :LOL ... we need a mantra on the phone, Shan. *noooo mooooooorrreeeee* *ssseeeewwwww mooooooooore*


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:

Don't buy it for a minute, some of the women at MDC are very comfortable. Others, cc users, bargain hunters, secondhanders, etc.
I don't fall into either catagory here? I don't use my CC for diapers ever, I almost always pay full price for new diapers, we live within our income and I work my butt off for everything 'extra' I want (and right now extras that I want are diapers!) My husband and I are comfortable living with in our income, and for now that is very low ($14K below average for our area). But we manage, we aren't saving anything, and that worries me, but we have a very supportive (and one side is well off) family that will (and has) help us in a bind. When all my kids are in school (and I am pregnant now so it will be 5 years from now) I will get a job and work while they are in school (or devote a lot more time to the business, depending) That will ease up our situation a lot when that comes around, but for now my kids are young cost relativlely little and I think being home with them is more important than money any day of the week.

Now would I say we are rich? money wise NO WAY, below national poverty level even but am I rich? HECK YEAH.....As a PP poster put it I have a husband that loves me very much is supportive, faithful, honest, and a great dad, he helps around the house and works extremely hard to give me anything I could want. I have 3 wonderful sons that God has blessed me with they are the light of my life and make me smile (and pull my hair out







) every day. I have been blessed with a fourth baby and I know that we work hard and God will provide for us to support each other and raise happy healthy adjusted humans who care about each other and the earth. I have also been blessed with a certian amount of talent to create things and I think that has kept me sane and helped money wise as well, so yes I would say we are rich, we don't have a lot of money but we aren't hurting for love or support.


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

Amen to all the mamas who are RICH because we have loving families, healthy children, roofs over our heads, food on the table, and can afford to buy at least one pretty wool cover!

ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I don't buy dipes that cost too much--- we don't have the $$. My big splurge has been a full set of Motherease fitteds that have lasted through one child and are now being used on baby#2. I graduated from prefolds to fitteds 20 mos. into cloth diapering my oldest. My luxury this time has been 4 Wonderoos and some hemp inserts. It's either that or sposies at night for my wee heavy wetter.

I have a modest stash of 26 fitteds with snap in liners, 4 covers in each size, and 4 Wonderoos. That's it!

I have a rule that if I want to buy, I have to sell first. I'm selling some large covers right now in order to pay for a different kind of cover I'm going to order for baby when she's a bit bigger. To pay for the Wonderoos I'm selling off some of my maternity clothes since we are finished having babies. I also get $25 allowance a week for clothes and toys and stuff for the kids and me. If there's any left from that I use it for whatever I want.

We do use our cc but we pay it off at the end of the month most of the time. Right now we are in a bit of debt on it because of the baby's arrival and expenses related to that.

It saves money if you are smart about it. I think even if I spent majorly I'd still be breaking even with the cost of using sposies full time, and having more fun too!

Darshani


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

How nice to have that money, Lucy'smama. My dh is in school full time and also working a minimum wage job full time as our income. I wish he could just go to school.


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

I have often wondered this too-when I see hyenas say how much they get from one stalking, then another and another! Wow!

I usually buy one or two things a month, and sell the equivalent on Ebay so it's a nice cycle. If I don't sell I might skip buying for a couple months, and if I see something I must have, I usually will scale back somewhere else to get it, because I'll always be frugal. We have lots of money-DH works really hard and it shows in his paycheck but I have personal limits because we haven't always had money. I also saved a fortune, as my first 2 yrs of CDing cost me $40 (flats) and much as I would love to be a big ticket Hyena, I could never justify $22 US per diaper when there are cheaper out there so I suffer.....:LOL


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

We are definatly not rich by any means and do have a lot of debt we are paying off. My ds is low ranking in the military and a full time student. I just barly got a small job which will bring in 50 dollars a week and I'm very excited I know it will help. My diaper addiction is dwindiling because ds is taking a serious interest in the potty







He is telling me I'm wet or go poopoo and poops on the potty, I don't know what I'm going to do. I too feel guilty at times for the amount of money I've spent on diapers, but I am doing my best to pay off our bills and save money.


----------



## Double A (Jan 28, 2004)

I am all about thrift. my kids get new outfits at christmas and Easter, and they will be on sale. lol
i can not bring myself to buy clothes new and not on sale or clearance.
We are a one income comfortable family, and will hopefully be debt free in 4 years. meaning the house payment.
I am thankful to be able to buy new and used dipes to continue our search for financial freedom. Its so much easier buying new dipes vs. new clothes...although i dream of a shopping spree at macy's. :LOL AN 8 HR SHOPPING SPREE.
MAYBE ONE DAY. opps just realized i was yelling at ya'll

but like its been mentioned, true richhes come not in the form of manipulative stuff, unless its you dh or kids themselves.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

I wasn't going to respond to the thread, either, because I was offended at first, but then I decided to get over myself.







:

We have a lot of student loan debt right now, and a bit of credit card debt, too, from early in the marriage. Throw in two car payments, rent, daycare, utilities, insurance, groceries, etc., and we have a lot of money going out each month. Fortunately, dh is a teacher making a great salary, and I just changed jobs and received a substantial salary increase.

We have about four months of living expenses set aside in case "something" happens, dh and I are both insured and the $$ is set to go into a trust for Anwyn in case either or both of us die before she's 21, and ALL of our debts are scheduled to be paid off in less than 4 years (this includes the regularly scheduled car payments AND the massive student loan that is still in the grace period and is supposed to take 10 years to pay off).

After all the bills and debts are paid each month, we have a good bit left over. Some goes into savings, and Dh and I have found that we need unaccountable money in order to keep from going crazy, so mine is spent on clothes and diapers for Anwyn. I will really be easing up on the spending in the next few weeks, so I believe I'll be redirecting the money towards both increasing the savings and paying more on the debt so that it will be gone faster.









Oh, and dh gives weekly private music lessons plus occasionally tutors students in math. It's ready cash that I never include that $$ in the budget, so we go out to eat and buy books and games with it.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Well, I feel thoroughly irresponsible after reading your posts (which I knew I was already). You all are so awesome with money & frugality & savings, etc...that I feel like I need therapy. :LOL
Money is a tough one. We are always way over our heads with expenses but we do not live an over the top lifestyle...I mean, we have one bathroom for Pete's sake!!.
Anyway, it has been good for me to read all your stories. Maybe I can strive towards being more reasonable in my spending although I have never been good at frugal~it's just not my nature. But, I sure do admire you all!! Food for thought, right??


----------



## mcsgo (Apr 12, 2003)

Quote:

are you all rich or just have a lot of debt?
It all depends on what your standards are. DH and I have a set of spending priorities (and non-spending priorities). Moderate spending on DD is something that we've included as an okay. Not to say that we run through thousands of dollars of diapers and clothing for her.

Diaper expenditures are just a tiny glimpse into someone's budget and how they spend their income. You could be spending money on something that other people would consider outrageous.


----------



## Free Thinker (Jan 1, 2003)

I too have often wondered how so many people bought so many diapers! I must say that I do feel rich, and we are comfortable $$ wise. In our case, DH and I are both savers :LOL We love to save our $$ up and then buy something really nice. I feel I have spent very little on CDs. I have $13 a week that I get in cash everyweek. When I was PG I bought baby stuff or CDs with it. I like to save it up for several weeks, then place a nice order to save on shipping (and usually buy w/ free shipping). I am also a TP addict, and trying desprately to stop.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I wanted to add that I am blessed beyond belief in riches beyond what I ever dreamed.....Joey, Anna, Sophia, & Henry. Rich, no. Blessed, yes.


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

I wouldn't consider us rich by any means but we are definately comfortable and make quite a bit more than an average income. I am able to work 30 hours per week and only be away from DS for 2 days (I work at home 2 days). My husband stays home w/ ds one of the days I go in. We also own both our cars, have payed off all student loans, and have no credit card debt. That being said my parents are fairly well off and have helped quite a bit (they help all us kids evenly even though we are doing well). They paid for my college, gave us a car, a boat, a ton of beautiful furniture, almost all of DS's clothes... Cloth diapering is my only hobby and I allow myself to spend money on it. DH and I aren't big spenders anyway we put a lot of money into savings, retirement, and DS's college and saving fund. When we want something big we save for it (right now we are saving for a new car and will pay cash). We have been super fortunate!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

If we lived almost anywhere else in the U.S., we'd be considered well off, but where we are we just manage to get by with one income.

I don't go into debt for cloth diapers, but I often spend money that I shouldn't - our bank account gets too low before dh's next payday sometimes. And if I was more furgal (not just with CD, but with everything) we'd probably have more in savings and more paid off on our credit cards. So I do feel a little guilty about not being good at frugality.

We do have CC debt, but it's for big stuff - car repairs, house repairs, property taxes, stuff like that. We tend not to use it for small things like retail purchases and dining out.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

Interesting thread. We are very comfortable although in a high cost of living area with insane housing costs.

THe only reason I am still working is b/c 1) we put a contract on a new house and it is insanely $ 2) it is part time and I can do some from home 3) dd goes with me to the daycare on sight and I can nurse her on demand (so total hrs away from her per wk are only 15).

I spent about $400 initially when dd was 3 mo to switch to cloth and probably another $100 since then. I could easily spend way more but realize that I shouldn't. I probably haven't spent more than I would have on disposables, so we aren't losing $. DD also has tons of nice hand me downs from her cousins









We don't have cc debt, although I do have college loans. But we are able to save a good chunk each mo after paying living expenses, and we also have education funds for dd and investments, along wiht 401k's.


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

Thats a tough question. We are not considered rich by any means. We may appear to be from the outside. We have a very nice house in and exspensive area and both drive brand new cars and send our dd to a really nice preschool 2 days a week. But my dh has to work his tale off for us to have the things we have. We would be much better off if we did not have the cc debt and chose to live in a smaller house in a different area but for the most part we do fine. I am lucky enough to be able to stay home with dd and dont really plan to go back to work even though dh would love for me too. I just think no one will love my child and treat my child the way I do and I want to be there for my kids even when they are in grade school. So if that means less money to spend freely thats ok by me.


----------



## girlzmommy00 (May 15, 2003)

I'll be honest and say that we definately are below the poverty line. I'm a single mom to 3 girls. (Dh walked out on us last fall, I've had to leave my part time job since the girls aren't dealing well with all that's going on at home) Thankfully I unloaded our debt last summer by filing for bankruptsy (I say thankfully since if we hadn't, I'd be stuck paying that off now since Dh would have dumped that on my head).

I've always been a bargain shopper. For the last 3 years, I worked at Baby Gap. So I was able to stalk their awesome sales and got a discount on top of that. Lily was wearing pants today that I'd bought brand new at Baby Gap for 33 cents! Plus having 3 girls helps, since there are always hand me downs for my younger 2 girls. Luckily, the Baby Gap I worked at was attached to a Gap Kids and adult Gap store, so I was able to buy all of our clothing at a deep discount. I also was able to use my discount at Old Navy and the Gap outlets. LOL just about every gift I've given over the past 3 years, came from the Gap.

I also shop sales, use a ton of coupons and do plenty of ebay hunting. I've also received some great things through the swaps that are run here and at AW.

We do have thrift stores here, but they are nothing to get excited about. All are so over priced. I could find cheaper things brand new on a sale rack at a store, than at the local thrift stores. We live in a wealthy area (with a high cost of living), so most things are usually over priced here. The main reason I live here is that my mom is around the corner and I was born and raised in this area (central NJ).

As for diapers, I still have diapers from Lauren's stash that Lily uses now (Cotton Kisses, I've had them for 3 years and they are still going strong). And I rarely buy anything brand new. I usually sell off a few things when Lily needs something new and use that $$ to buy the "new" items that I found on the different trading/resale boards. Honestly, I rarely try anything new either, since I can't afford to buy something that doesn't work.

Lily mainly wears Fireflies with Motherease Airflow covers. Not the cheapest system but I got 1/2 of her Fireflies through swaps and the other 1/2 were purchased used. Plus I know these have a good resale value (both the fitteds and the covers), so I should be able to recoup most of what I've spend on them when Lily's done. I defiantely figure resale value in when buying something.

I also agree with the other posters, that when you figure how much you would be spending on disposable diapers, that puts cloth diaper spending in a different light.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Are we rich.... Nope we are military..... (which should tell you we dont have lots of $$$)

My Dh makes a decent living...We both drive nice vehicles That are paid in full. own an RV again paid in full. Dh races motorcross which cost about $200 a month easy... We have no credit card debt ........
We did how ever receive a bit of an inheritance when my Dh mom died last year..... which helped pay off all the little debt that we were struggling to pay... now our only bills are cell phone, cable and car insurance.... oh and GAS at $2.10 a gallon. Being military we live rent free and have no utilities..... are we rich NO comfortable yes........ I do have one outstanding husband of 10 years... a great but mouthy 9yr old dd and a very cute DS who is 2 tomorrow and my life is happy.......


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

We are how shall I say... dirt poor, compared to most. Ok we've had less, but we're still strugglin along!

I have had the genetics of my Grandma to be a super thrifty mama, and the upbringing of my tighwad father, and the upper class taste of my Antique Dealer mother.

yep caught in a bubble, so being a Sahm I have the time to get the really good bargains. I know the good stuff when I see it and grab it up.

Most of my diaper stash is either hand me downs from my ds#1 or from my sewing abilities. I see a cool dipe online, I can't afford it. I find it another way. TP board, ebay, or I take a trip to the fabric store.

I've built up a huge stash of fabric now and have a PT wahm business that funds my addiction.

Besides what's wrong with spending a fortune on CD's probably no where near what we'd spend on DD and if it is who cares. Most wahms use that $$ to put food on their family's table!

Still a better hobby than gambling or something


----------

